# Utiliser Mail iCloud.com ?



## ze_random_bass (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

je suis un grand utilisateur des services iCloud pour la synchronisation entre mes appareils, mes sauvegardes et le stockage de mes documents.

Je suis en train de me tâter pour aussi le service mail d’icloud pour centraliser mes services numériques. Mais avant de sauter le pas, j’aimerais avoir vos retours d’expérience sur ce service mail !

Alors c’est bien le mail iCloud.com ?

Merci !


----------



## edenpulse (12 Novembre 2019)

ben ça fonctionne... c'est une boite mail quoi...
dépends de ce que tu en attends, c'est pas comparable en terme de features à Gmail par exemple.


----------



## ze_random_bass (12 Novembre 2019)

Salut,

ce serait éventuellement pour remplacer le mail que j’ai chez Gandhi. Donc j’attends la même chose :
- un peu de stockage
- une bonne synchronisation IMAP
- un accès webmail au cas où, sinon j’utilise les clients Mail sur iPhone et iPad Pro

a+


----------



## edenpulse (12 Novembre 2019)

ça fait le job alors.


----------



## Ezay (12 Novembre 2019)

Salut,
Franchement ça fait son taf mais je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup mais ça me sert comme e-mail de secours ou de récupération.


----------



## ze_random_bass (17 Novembre 2019)

Salut,

j’ai une question concernant le chiffrement des e-mail icloud.com. Sur le support en ligne d’Apple (https://support.apple.com/fr-afri/HT202303) les mails sont chiffrés seulement  _en transit_, c’est à dire dans le cheminement vers les serveurs Apple, mais pas le stockage (en fait, peu de services mail proposent un stockage chiffré et c’est payant).
Toujours sur le site, il est indiqué que les clients Mail prennent en charge le « chiffrement S/MIME facultatif ». Et là j’ai une question : comment activer ce bidule ?

Merci, a+


----------



## ze_random_bass (18 Novembre 2019)

Hein ?


----------

